# Contact Artist Allen Lee and John Howe



## 1stvermont (Sep 8, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone knows how I can contact the Tolkien artists john Howe and Allen Lee. 

Thanks


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 8, 2020)

I checked the Wikipedia article on John Howe (illustrator), and he seems to have a website, perhaps you could try that.

It's *Alan* Lee (illustrator) that you want to search for in Wiki, but he does not seem to have a website.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 9, 2020)

It's none of my beeswax obviously, but if you don't mind sharing, why do you wanna contact them?

🐝

*J. Howe's* site also has a forum. Not sure if the artist is active on it these days. Haven't looked in recently.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 9, 2020)

I gave it a try too, but nothing concrete came out from my search either, just like Olorgando.
You might want to wait if others here have a better reply.

But also this, regarding your contacting difficulties: publicly known people often hide their real-life references in order to avoid scam of all types - a concern we can all understand easily, these days.

Here is an alternative idea: work "less directly".
Contact the publishers where they are/were active and where they had their art work published with! They will probably pass your contact references on, if your justification is reasonable.

Good luck!


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 9, 2020)

Merroe said:


> I gave it a try too, but nothing concrete came out from my search either, just like Olorgando.
> You might want to wait if others here have a better reply.
> 
> But also this, regarding your contacting difficulties: publicly known people often hide their real-life references in order to avoid scam of all types - a concern we can all understand easily, these days.
> ...




Great idea thanks.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 10, 2020)

Fine.

I'll just contact Alan Lee and John Howe myself and not tell you why.


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 10, 2020)

Elthir said:


> Fine.
> 
> I'll just contact Alan Lee and John Howe myself and not tell you why.



sorry, i missed your post. I just wanted to ask them a few questions about the movie portrayal of aspects of middle earth. I wanted to know how much was Jackson, how much was there own input.


----------



## Elthir (Sep 11, 2020)

Too late! I don't care anymore.






Just kidding of course


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 12, 2020)

1stvermont said:


> I just wanted to ask them a few questions about the movie portrayal of aspects of middle earth. I wanted to know how much was Jackson, how much was there own input.


You might find some discussion in the archives of the the films forums here, though it may take a bit of digging.

I'd imagine there was also quite a lot of talk about it over on theonering.net forum at the time, since that was created specifically for the movie fans.


----------

